# What can I do with this marksman?



## freeman45 (Jun 2, 2012)

I found this in my junk drawer, i'd like to turn it into something decent.

The forks are pretty tall, so I might cut them down a bit.

Is there any way to attach flat bands to these skinny arms?


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

Well you could send it to me......
Just kidding, maybe cutting the forks down is a good idea.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i have one of those, with rrt tubes on it. long time ago i wanted to "mod" mine also, but once i started to build my own,

i just left it alone, as a reminder of where i started. i shoot mine once in a long while just for old times sake.


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

use it for fishing


----------



## freeman45 (Jun 2, 2012)

for fishing?


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi Freeman, I have a number of those adjustable frames. What I did to a few of mine were:

Bend the forks forward ( vise ). This will lower them to the bed. Bend them slow and get them to about 2 inches or so above the frame.

Then you'll have to bend the tube attachment at the end of the prong which will be turned upward from the bending.Try to get it dead parallel to the bed.

Extend the forks forward as far as they can go and lock it up.

Get a set of flatbands,place on side or top of prong,and then tightly wind thin rubber bands ,or leftover latex strips around both band and prong end. Tie it off.

After complete, you will have an extra 6 inches or so extension for a longer draw and more speed! Have fun!


----------



## freeman45 (Jun 2, 2012)

*Is this what you mean? *

*The bands won't slip off it I point those ends directly back towards the shooter? *


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

read these for some ideas/inspiration

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/22543-miss-daisy-gets-a-makeover/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/12806-hype-x-mod-to-barnett/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/4504-p51-daisy-panit-job/


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

i have one like that i have flat bands on shoot good


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

back




__
leon13


__
Jun 7, 2013











  








side left




__
leon13


__
Jun 7, 2013




<just wanted to show how I pout flat`s on a sling like that.









  








side right




__
leon13


__
Jun 7, 2013











  








front




__
leon13


__
Jun 7, 2013








hope that helps works 4me cheers and nice weak end 2 everybuddyyyy


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is my Mod of a marksman! -- Tex


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Just wrap them real tight Freeman-they won't slip. Tex shows another option that works real good to. You probably will need some heat (Torch ) to bend them that way but it works great.


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

I was just looking at that picture and it hit me, couldn't you bend the fork tips out/in?

It'd create more of a horizontal tying place, allowing for easier band attachment and less band wear.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Here's a modification Tex did to one of his that works real nice.


----------



## freeman45 (Jun 2, 2012)

OK DOKIE thanks for the replies!~

I now have a better idea of what I can do with it


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

how did it work for you?


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Make a starship.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

How did the modifications work out for you?


----------

